# Opinions on Audi Sound System & Tango Red Paint



## Ctyleruk (Aug 15, 2015)

Hello, after stalking around reading these forums for the last month or two I thought I'd ask a question or two which I can't decide on for my new TT I'm planning on ordering early next year, finger crossed some of you who are already lucky enough to have yours might be able to help.

First thing is the Audi Sound System upgrade, has anyone noticed a large difference in quality between this and the standard 4 speaker setup, also can you hook up your own music via a USB or SD card without the technology package to the MMI system as I can't justify the huge price of the pack?

Second is the paint colour which I'm having a hard time deciding on (was originally opting for scuba blue until I saw on display at my local shopping centre as it looked very dark and flat, could have been poor lighting though) so I'm stuck between glacier white, mythos black or tango red, the latter of which I'm very slightly swaying towards, question isin theory will the red manage to keep its resale value as well as the other options?

Thanks for the help

Chris


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Chris, Welcome to the TTF.
Tango *RED* would be my first choice, closely followed by Galcier White.
My Burg VXR was not avail in *RED*, so had to have White, but does look really nice, so dare I say it, pleased *RED *was not avail.  
Hoggy.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Hello Chris,

The colours you've mentioned are all strong colours for the TT and there's no reason that any of them have an advantage over the other come resale time .So if you like red go for it,personally I like the Glacier white with the brown interior.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

A good question that re the Audi Sound System upgrade. Problem is most people won't have had experience of both systems so its going to be hard getting a reply. Why not pop down to your dealer with a selection of your own music and see if you try it out in cars with and without the Audi Sound System and make your own judgement. And then post it on here


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Red or white would be the only option.
I had a demo in a car with the standard Audi, i only listened to the radio but sounded more than acceptable...


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Go for the colour you want and enjoy it, not the colour that some stranger might like in 3 or 4 years time.
Tango red is quite a statement and looks good on the TT. Personally Scuba blue is my choice (or will be when eventually Audi deign to offer a lighter interior than coal mine black)


----------



## Ctyleruk (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks for the tips, this will be my first car from new, being only 22 this next car will be a huge move from my 1.2 fiesta so all a bit new to me. took a trip down today to Leicester Audi where they had almost all the colours available, suprising how much difference the colours look in the metal even compared to when I last saw one at the festival of speed, and have completely changed my mind and saw a Daytona grey ready for collection it looked fantastic even in the shade and really showed of the s line grill, in my opinion the new model is the best looking car on the roads this side of £80k!

Funnily enough we got speaking to 2 guys who were also looking for a new TT and they said how the only colours they don't like on the car was the white and red so each to their own.

Never got chance to test out the sound yet.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Leicester Audi are good eggs. Bought mine from Christian who is a straight up bloke.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

22 [smiley=baby.gif] Jeez, at 22 I had just paid £400 for a 2nd hand MGB


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Lol! I'd got a secondhand XR3 non injection 4 speed...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yeah but back in the day people used to actually buy cars rather than PCP or HP them... :lol:


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Yeah but back in the day people used to actually buy cars rather than PCP or HP them... :lol:


For those of us of a certain age, we still do. :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yep, its a mugs game and then the finance people moan about debt levels people are carrying!


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

PCP pretty much saved the auto industry from the economic downturn. Why anyone would buy a used car now a days is beyond me. You can invest your money in non depreciating assets rather than waste it on large HP's or cash outlay. Dealer was telling me most new car sales are PCP now. Plus if you like changing your car often short PCPs are pretty cool.

Apparently people have more savings now then they ever have. On average households now have about 17k of disposable income after bills per year. So can't be all that bad.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I can see why people do it,but where's the pride of ownership with a PCP/HP arrangement when you don't own the car and it's going to be handed back.Why bother with the weekly wash and detail :?


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

leopard said:


> I can see why people do it,but where's the pride of ownership with a PCP/HP arrangement when you don't own the car and it's going to be handed back.Why bother with the weekly wash and detail :?


That's old school thinking though. If you don't buy it outright it's not yours etc etc. Its still your car, V5 is in your name you're paying for it. You have to work to be able to afford it. If we all had that line of thinking no one with a mortgage would do any home improvements.

If you wanna keep the car just pay it at the end. If you don't like it swap it out for something you like more. Long as you can afford the payments I'd would much rather put money in property or a business rather than burn through my savings on something that will only depreciate. I like changing my car every 1-2yrs so for me it's ideal.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Now back on point with the original OP. Tango paint is lovely and was my second choice and the demo model I tried had Audi sound and didn't like it  I knew I wanted the comfort pack though so B&O sound system for me as they were bundled at the time. Couldn't be happier so I say if you can go for the B&O.


----------



## Stuward57 (May 8, 2013)

Totally agree with Leopard, I own my car, not having to pay out monthly suits me, I bought what I wanted!!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > I can see why people do it,but where's the pride of ownership with a PCP/HP arrangement when you don't own the car and it's going to be handed back.Why bother with the weekly wash and detail :?
> ...


It's not strictly your car though,any modifications that the finance Co found out about would have you in deep water re the Seat thread I posted on here weeks ago.

It's also an extremely expensive way of owning a car,why not just get a loan and then the car would be owned outright etc

.


Stuward57 said:


> Totally agree with Leopard, I own my car, not having to pay out monthly suits me, I bought what I wanted!!


Guess we're in the minority pal


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Stuward57 said:


> Totally agree with Leopard, I own my car, not having to pay out monthly suits me, I bought what I wanted!!


Again PCP you own the car, V5 is in your name. You default the finance company come after your car. Just like you default on a mortgage they come after your house!! If you buy the car privately and lose your job you most likely have to sell said car. On PCP If you want to sell you can even sell privately but buyer pays direct to finance company. There is a reason ~80% of the industry is now PCP. It's fast, easy, always keeps you in a new car where you can pick your spec, colour etc down to a T. I got exactly what I wanted at 9% discount.

I sleep very soundly knowing my savings are intact, working for me in other ways and means or simply for a rainy day. Always intrigues me how different people think. The idea of spending 50k of my hard earned savings on a car slight up makes me near sick. Specially when I have enough disposable income to afford the car or indeed pay it off should I need too. Fascinating though how different generations think.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> Stuward57 said:
> 
> 
> > Totally agree with Leopard, I own my car, not having to pay out monthly suits me, I bought what I wanted!!
> ...


http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=193416

It gets interesting from page 3.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Staying on topic...

My TT has only the 4 speakers... not a bad sound, but bare in mind all the 4 speakers are in the front..

I would recommend the upgrade, had the b&o system in my MK2 TT and that sounded a lot better and that got a lot of negatives on this forum. I believe the MK3 B&O system has improved so certainly worth considering... :wink:


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

leopard said:


> It's not strictly your car though,any modifications that the finance Co found out about would have you in deep water re the Seat thread I posted on here weeks ago.
> 
> It's also an extremely expensive way of owning a car,why not just get a loan and then the car would be owned outright etc
> 
> ...


I will give you that Leopard, There is a grey area with regards to modifications. The dealer said you can modify the car within reason. But it is best to put it back to standard condition prior to trade in. But again you can sell the car off privately if you want too or pay the GFV and keep it. I have since done tints and private plate. I have no other plans to modify a car this expensive anyway.

I totally get where cash buyers are coming from, i HATE dept but i like having cash on hand should i need it. If my earnings support it and it doesn't cost the earth to do it then PCP gets my vote every time. HP are more expensive (no GFV) and the dept is unsecured usually (if you have good CR). I was exactly in your shoes as of 5 years ago. I changed my car every year and always bought cash. But everything i bought depreciated soon as i drove it away. Somehow with 1-2yrs PCPs i feel the pain less (maybe its in my head) and keeps me in the exact car i want each and every time.


----------



## Stuward57 (May 8, 2013)

Fascinating how different generations think......bit arrogant! but hey I can afford to pay for a new car outright!


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

leopard said:


> GoTeamGb2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Stuward57 said:
> ...


Good find Leopard and interesting read. The driver really shot himself in the foot there and modifying a new car to that extent is a little silly. I wouldn't modify a new purchase to that extent and i am sure 99.9% of people wouldn't either. Most of the industry runs on PCPs now and one scare story from a suped up Seat owner is actually reassuring if anything 

Anyway apologies to the OP for the hijack. Back on point nice sig Matthaus. My friend with a B&O mk2 notes how much better the mk3 sounds so think you're on to something there. I have been extremely happy with it


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Stuward57 said:


> Fascinating how different generations think......bit arrogant! but hey I can afford to pay for a new car outright!


And you call me arrogant, wow....


----------



## Stuward57 (May 8, 2013)

Your the one who posted the generation thing!


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Stuward57 said:


> Your the one who posted the generation thing!


Ok well then i certainly apologise for any offence caused. I have had this conversation many, many times with family members and friends and to be fair the general consensus from my conversations is people a generation or 2 up (family and friends who are pro cash). Now this i agree is certainly not definitive so again i apologise.

However the comment "i got the exact car i wanted!!' didn't help either. I too got the exact car i wanted and at good discount. Now i realise you don't know my financials so i will let the comment about being able to afford a car outright slide. I personally prefer to put my money back into my business, property and savings and not on a single vehicle. The minor outgoing p/m doesn't bother me as much as how much cash i have to hand should i need to move things around quickly or for that rainy day.

Each to there own and lets agree to disagree on this one. Long as your happy with your car then thats all that matters. 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Matthaus said:


> I would recommend the upgrade, had the b&o system in my MK2 TT and that sounded a lot better and that got a lot of negatives on this forum. I believe the MK3 B&O system has improved so certainly worth considering... :wink:


You mean BOSE, MK2 never had a B&O system.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> Matthaus said:
> 
> 
> > I would recommend the upgrade, had the b&o system in my MK2 TT and that sounded a lot better and that got a lot of negatives on this forum. I believe the MK3 B&O system has improved so certainly worth considering... :wink:
> ...


Yep, I will take that one.. Cheers Tosh.... :wink:


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> Anyway apologies to the OP for the hijack. Back on point *nice sig Matthaus*. My friend with a B&O mk2 notes how much better the mk3 sounds so think you're on to something there. I have been extremely happy with it


Cheers GoTeamGb2012.... :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

and i agree, the sound is much better, not the same as the up end Audis, but its not an 8k option either!!!


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Stuward57 said:
 

> Totally agree with Leopard, I own my car, not having to pay out monthly suits me, I bought what I wanted!!


Me too. Ever since I bought a Honda CBX1000 (remember those?) on an Access card (remember those as well?) @ 20, I've always bought outright. My adage is, if ya can't afford it outright, save until you can.

My biggest regular outgoing these days is my Council Tax...


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

SpudZ said:


> Stuward57 said:
> 
> 
> > Totally agree with Leopard, I own my car, not having to pay out monthly suits me, I bought what I wanted!!
> ...


Old school thinking, but it can save a lot of heartache down the line. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
If you have bought it, its yours and 3 years down the line when PCP'ers are facing a balloon payment you still have an asset 
Still, each to their own.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its sole purpose is to keep the sales cycle moving.
PCPs allows a customer who couldn't traditionally afford a new car to get one. People are just paying down the depreciation with a little flex to allow the dealer to re-eat the cherry at some point near the end of the deal..

30 months into a 36month contract, customer get a call "i have a great offer, how about i put you in a brand new car for little or no change to your monthly payment" it works pretty much every time. I was laughing with one of the dealer finance guys and he's says its "like printing money" [SIC] - but legal.

Locked in customers, targeted list and gullible punters - whats not to like?
I like old school and being in control, the idea of paying everything out monthly is not for me. I don't work to make payments to monthly commitments, i choice when and what to spend my month on.

But not all people are the same..


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

Re PCP, you are only locked in if you choose to be locked in. You can voluntary terminate once 50% of the overall credit agreement is paid and simply hand the car back (subject to mileage w+t etc). They will tell you that it will affect your credit rating but unless you have other issues it won't.


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

Back to OP.

I would imagine that the Audi upgrade on the sound system is much better value than the B+O upgrade. I feared the B+O would be average and it is. Yes it has reasonably tight bass, and a bit of transparency but the mid-range is very very average. It goes quite loud but it's just not musical. Just my opinion.


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

Apologies in advance to the OP and others for staying off topic.

I've pitched into this argument before when it was being 'discussed' on the MK2 forum. I was going to hold my piece, but the choice of words by some had a bit too much invective so I thought I'd add my two-pennyworth.

The implication of some comments is that there's something noble and virtuous about paying cash and buying outright, whilst lesser mortals can only hope to keep up by wallowing in the PCP pool. It's another form of willy-waving in my view - look how big my wad is!  The reality is, and I say this from the point of view of having one PCP car and one owned out-right car in my two-person household, that PCP is often the best financial option. I've worked in finance all my life and when it comes to replacing a car I weigh up all the options - own outright, buy on finance, PCP and lease (I don't go near HP). Get the right deal and PCP can make sense over ownership - it all depends. To pedantically imply that buying is the only 'right' option to me is just daft. Anyone looking to get a new car would, in my view, be sensible to consider all options before deciding.

Of course, there's absolutely nothing wrong with paying cash if that's how you chose to organise your life. But that does not mean that all those who don't pay cash can't really afford the car they're in.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Critter10 said:


> Apologies in advance to the OP and others for staying off topic.
> 
> I've pitched into this argument before when it was being 'discussed' on the MK2 forum. I was going to hold my piece, but the choice of words by some had a bit too much invective so I thought I'd add my two-pennyworth.
> 
> ...


I'm in a very similar position to yourself and i agree 100%. I come from a financial background and used to buy my own cars cash. In fact I also have an Evoque which was bought cash few years ago and plan to get the new one probably on PCP when we get round to it. My TTS is on 2year PCP as i plan to upgrade to the RS when out (if its any good).

PCPs work extremely well and you can often get good discounts on them which offset the interest. For me personally PCP make a great deal of sense and offers less hassle and prompts me to change my car more often (which its designed to do). If you have disposable income and can afford the car then for me why not just get it on PCP. I love to keep my savings in my bank or working elsewhere making more money. If you can't afford the payments or cash price of the car then you should absolutely NOT buy the car with either method. Hell my parents who have been cash buyers for decades have now moved to PCP cause they like that method better.

I have 2 depts i am comfortable with, house and car. For me the small number of people who are happy to spend there savings on a £40-50k car should somehow look down own those who PCP a car is laughable and utterly misinformed. The idea that i somehow can't afford my car cause i financed it is insulting. Its just a lifestyle choice for me, plain and simple. No one knows anyones financial situation, so to comment on it is ridiculous. As an advisor in the past i've seen customers in million pound houses who couldn't afford to finance a tick tack let alone buy a car and visa versa. From this i learnt a valuable lesson, never to judge anyone by what they wear, the house there in and the car they drive. Invariably you will guess wrong and make a total arse out of yourself.

Buy whatever you want and how you want, so long as it works for you and you can afford it. Then most importantly, enjoy it!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> PCPs work extremely well and you can often get good discounts on them which offset the interest. For me personally PCP make a great deal of sense and offers less hassle and prompts me to change my car more often (which its designed to do). If you have disposable income and can afford the car then for me why not just get it on PCP. I love to keep my savings in my bank or working elsewhere making more money. If you can't afford the payments or cash price of the car then you should absolutely NOT buy the car with either method. Hell my parents who have been cash buyers for decades have now moved to PCP cause they like that method better.


A few thoughts.

Excellent discount can be obtained without a PCP.

Surely having your savings in a bank earning less interest than what you're paying on the PCP is counterintuitive.

It makes better financial sense to "buy money" from a credit card for a fee of ~3% and have 0% interest over 18/24 months,the car is 100% yours,so not tied to a contract and you sell when you want.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

leopard said:


> GoTeamGb2012 said:
> 
> 
> > PCPs work extremely well and you can often get good discounts on them which offset the interest. For me personally PCP make a great deal of sense and offers less hassle and prompts me to change my car more often (which its designed to do). If you have disposable income and can afford the car then for me why not just get it on PCP. I love to keep my savings in my bank or working elsewhere making more money. If you can't afford the payments or cash price of the car then you should absolutely NOT buy the car with either method. Hell my parents who have been cash buyers for decades have now moved to PCP cause they like that method better.
> ...


Good points Leopard. I would never want that much on a credit card so maybe that moved me in one direction (interest free or not). When i was young i did the whole credit card thing and ever since then i have been very anti credit cards or unsecured dept in general. I don't like HP but thats a partly that reason and partly cause they suck nowadays anyway.

Regarding savings you'll note i said bank and working elsewhere. In my case business and property mainly. There is no wrong way to do it. I just don't like people who judge others. The industry has been pretty much saved from economic downturn by the use of PCPs which are generally praised anywhere you look. Its meant there are more newer, cleaner, safer cars on the road now than 8 years ago. It keeps us spending money which in turn is good for the economy.

Thanks me anyway. Each to there own. Sorry OP


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

And thats the point of them, its a merry-go-round where the dealers want you to keep riding the pony.
There are no absolutes in life, or very few... but PCPs are 'designed' at getting people who couldn't normally afford to finance a car into a car, the fact they work "also" for others is a bonus. For sure they keep car sales going - for good or bad.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> PCP pretty much saved the auto industry from the economic downturn. Why anyone would buy a used car now a days is beyond me. You can invest your money in non depreciating assets rather than waste it on large HP's or cash outlay. Dealer was telling me most new car sales are PCP now. Plus if you like changing your car often short PCPs are pretty cool.


I hate to break this to you, but when you make your PCP payments, depreciation (plus the interest on a loan plus a cut to the finance company via various fees at time of purchase) is exactly what you are paying.

If you want to actually own a car, buying cash is absolutely the cheapest way. You can sometimes get dealer contributions on some cars if you take the finance but that invariably means you don't have as much power to negotiate a lower price.

If you skip from one PCP deal to another every 3 years, as many do and as the 'system' encourages you to do, you are simply paying max depreciation (+interest & fees) _all the time_.

There are two big things to think about when purchasing a pricey new car - the upfront cost and then the longer term cost of depreciation (okay, maybe a third is cost of running it but the TT is more akin to a Golf than a Porsche running cost-wise). Finance removes the 'upfront cost' barrier but puts most people who are using it to buy something they couldn't otherwise afford onto a conveyor belt of massive depreciation payments (with more money on top).


----------



## Ctyleruk (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks again for the opinions everyone.

Thankfully I am in a position where I can buy the car in full.

I am commuting a fair bit each day so trying to economise the bits id get the most out of to make sitting in traffic enjoyable each day.

Not sure if anyone already answered but has anyone discovered if you can play your own music without the technology pack or using bluetooth?

Chris - OP


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

As my S3 is a Glacier White, we went for a Tango Red TT. Believe me it's a whole lot better than the red in the TT Mk2.
We had the B&O for both cars but somehow, the sound in the TT is inferior to the S3 lacking what I felt as depth. My wife also reckons it's poorer than the Fender stereo we had in the Beetle.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

We get internal emails every few weeks on PCP deals VW are throwing some cars away. 
Tiguan for £99/month!


----------

